# Professor Layton and the Curious Village Sequel



## Snoopdogga (Feb 10, 2008)

> Top Secret is an area you can access only once you


----------



## InfinityDragon (Feb 15, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> > Top Secret is an area you can access only once you


----------



## Snoopdogga (Feb 15, 2008)

InfinityDragon said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> > > Top Secret is an area you can access only once you


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah, I heard about this too.  Isn't Nintendo getting a little TOO arrogant here?  Pledging to release a sequel when they have no idea how the original is going to do here, sales-wise?

Hmm...


----------



## SL92 (Feb 15, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Yeah, I heard about this too.  Isn't Nintendo getting a little TOO arrogant here?  Pledging to release a sequel when they have no idea how the original is going to do here, sales-wise?
> 
> Hmm...


 Hey, worse games have gotten sequels. Nintendo probably made a wager based on the success of other previously Japanese only games. I'd love to play the sequel.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 15, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
			
		

> Yeah, I heard about this too. Isn't Nintendo getting a little TOO arrogant here? Pledging to release a sequel when they have no idea how the original is going to do here, sales-wise?
> 
> Hmm...


Hey, worse games have gotten sequels. Nintendo probably made a wager based on the success of other previously Japanese only games. I'd love to play the sequel. [/quote]
 I'd love a sequel, too, but I'm just saying, that's a little arrogant on Ninty's part     

BTW, a sequel actually came out in Japan some time ago... so all they need to do is localize it.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Feb 15, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I heard about this too.


----------



## sunate (Jul 24, 2008)

sounds like a good game what console is it for?


----------



## Professor Layton (Jul 24, 2008)

sunate said:
			
		

> sounds like a good game what console is it for?


Nintendo DS.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 24, 2008)

And I get yelled at for bumping topics?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 2, 2009)

---SPOILERS----



Hi! I used a action replay code, and behind the door is the original art for some of the characters.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 2, 2009)

Tis called Pandoras Box and the third is called The last time travel


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Jan 2, 2009)

i believe the next two have already been released in japan, but i might be wrong...


----------



## SamXX (Jan 2, 2009)

No you may not.
Thats the way I know the names...
Translations


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Jan 2, 2009)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Yeah, I heard about this too.  Isn't Nintendo getting a little TOO arrogant here?  Pledging to release a sequel when they have no idea how the original is going to do here, sales-wise?
> 
> Hmm...


yes, and don't even get me started about the sign in fourside in earthbound about them working on earthbound 2. 

starmen.net's translation was an amazing gift, but we would have otherwise never seen the likes of mother 3 (effectively earthbound 2).


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 19, 2009)

any idea when the sequal is coming out i got the first one about three weeks ago and am hooked i tell you hooked!!!! it helped me quit smoking ya know? lol *bouces* anyways when its coming out i need my puzzle fix.... xxxxx


----------



## Placktor (Mar 19, 2009)

lol you bumped that up after a while...lol anyways i think im gonna re-buy that...i sold it.....stupid me.....


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 19, 2009)

wow when will they come here? i love this game


----------

